# GSD puppy stolen at gunpoint from 14yr old boy



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

crazy

3 month old German shepherd stolen from boy at gunpoint in San Leandro | KTVU


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

That's horrible. I hope they find the dog. I wonder if it was chipped.

Here is a picture

http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...uppy-stolen-from-teen-on-walk-in-san-leandro/


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

That's sickening... makes me so mad to think about. I hope the boy gets his puppy back, and I hope they find the creeps that did it.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

People are really disturbed I really feel for this little boy but I'm glad they did not steal him either. The whole idea is pretty unsettling- I remember teaching my kids about who you may run into on the street- stranger danger all kinds of scenarios- being held at gunpoint was never one of them. I really hope they find the people who did this quick. I have heard of lots of dogs disappearing lately.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

How awful, that's just a few miles from me. Not something you'd expect to happen around here.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> How awful, that's just a few miles from me. Not something you'd expect to happen around here.


I'm a few blocks from there right now. I remember when we used to be able to not expect these kinds of things. Not too much surprises me any more.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

That's horrible :frown2: Lots of dog fighting in that area, I hope they don't intent to use the puppy for bait


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Hopefully there are cameras or witnesses that'll help police catch up with these two idiots.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Mudypoz said:


> That's horrible :frown2: Lots of dog fighting in that area, I hope they don't intent to use the puppy for bait


Arghh , I don't even want to think about it. I hope those pieces of crap burn in ****.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Commit armed robbery for a puppy? You can get one at the pound fore $25-50. That's totally crazy. They are risking years in prison for a puppy. And people can't give them away. 

I am glad the kid is ok, and did the intelligent thing. I hope he gets his dog back and the dirt-bags are sent to prison where they belong. Really dumb. Not one but 2 guys, that dumb, to risk prison for a puppy.


----------



## Elf (Jun 10, 2016)

That's horrifying, I really hope their puppy get's found and returned, people are sick out there. I remember being a kid with my first ever GSD puppy, I was always afraid to walk alone with him because of what happened; a man in his 30s stalked me, eyeing my puppy, and tried to corner me to attempt to steal my puppy. Never walked him by myself ever since then.

That's so terrible..


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

One of my relatives had a small breed dog stolen right out from under her on a walk. The dog was off leash right behind her in front of the house next door, she turned around and it had vanished. The next day someone called to say they "found" the dog and wanted $1000 reward. She called the police, gave them the contact information and they got the dog back. The people lied and said they had found the dog wandering alone but the police said that they had done that before. They were not arrested because it was their word against hers.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

selzer said:


> Commit armed robbery for a puppy? You can get one at the pound fore $25-50. That's totally crazy. They are risking years in prison for a puppy. And people can't give them away.
> 
> I am glad the kid is ok, and did the intelligent thing. I hope he gets his dog back and the dirt-bags are sent to prison where they belong. Really dumb. Not one but 2 guys, that dumb, to risk prison for a puppy.


The quality of life in the American prison is still better than in the slums in Mexico or Honduras. And they don't think like normal people think.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

The news article was updated and they say they found the puppy. Police didn't give any details yet. I just hope the puppy wasn't harmed and the boy gets his pup back to share a long life together.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

awesome news


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Wow so happy for the puppy and boy!!! Much thanks to whoever found the little pup!!! Great news to start the day!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

The dog was turned in to police by a man whose friend bought it off the street for a few hundred dollars.

German Shepherd Puppy Stolen From Teen at Gunpoint Reunited With Family: Police | NBC Bay Area


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

GREAT NEWS!!! Really made my day, I was thinking about this since I heard it go down. :laugh2:


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I think a lot of us were. Watch the video. The puppy is a beautiful, lively dog. Looks like working lines.


----------

